# Moving to Tokyo: seeking ideas



## jupitertime

I am moving to Tokyo to start a practice doing a form of bodywork called Rolf Structural Integration. I am looking for a studio, clinic, or health center of some kind that might be interested to consider hiring me. There are several Japanese people in Tokyo doing this work, so there is a small awareness of the work, but probably the expat community would be a large part of my clientelle. 

Does anyone has any suggestions for me or leads for people I could contact?


----------

